# What's the chance my 4 1/2-5 week old is pregnant?



## Rattienewby (Aug 31, 2014)

So, in an eventful and terrible turn of events, I came home to one of my new rats very obviously being a male. Checking pictures and videos from last night it was not visible at all, and they were today. I was able to get him separated from the female quickly, however now I'm a tad concerned about what the chances are of my female being pregnant. I know they're young, and many people wait until 5-6 weeks to separate but we're right on that edge. What would you guys suggest? I don't want to put Penelope's health at risk but obviously would rather not have to do an emergency vet visit. So torn right now, and obviously upset as I know I will be saying goodbye to Piper this weekend (no space to house opposite sexes).


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

It is very unlikely you usually don't separate them until there five weeks old anyway and they don't reach sexual maturity till 5-6 weeks old. You can't get either your female spayed or Piper neutered so you can keep both? It actually decreases the chance of tumors in females by a lot to get them spayed.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

It is very very unlikely. Rats reach sexual maturity at 6 weeks and most really don't know what they're doing till about seven. Your girl should be in the clear. I do agree that spaying is very beneficial but I also understand not having the funds to do so. Be sure that Piper goes to a good home and that your girl gets a new friend that's about the same age.


----------

